# HW Sizzlers to slot car?



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw this on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-WHEELS-VINT...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Its a sweet custom van, if I stripped the chrome it'd be easy to plug sand and smooth that hole for the charger portal. Anyone try converting one of these to fit a slotcar chassis? Will the wheelbase line up with anything? Im thinking a Matchbox would be easy since you can pretty much mount the front axle any way you want.

Ive seen one torn apart in pics, and it seems to have a side-mount motor similar to a Tycopro. The wheels are cool HW redline mags which is nice, a little re-rubbering and they might be able to stay. But with the motor already in place Ill bet this could be an easy VideoJimmy style conversion using either braids or a Riggen type guide. Obviously, this motor wouldnt live at 12v+ current. A 440X2 or TCR type arm and brushes would need to be swapped in but it'd be an easy build from what it looks like.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they are just like die cast conversions... with some bodies the wheels line up, but with most.. they don't. The wheelbase tends to be longer than slotcar


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I think he's talking about using the motor/chassis setup that's already there, just coming up with a pickup system and swapping out a slot car can motor. 

I was always wondering about how the wheelwells would line up when I saw a body I liked - his idea eliminates that problem.

I'm too busy just trying to get some paint jobs done but I hope SOMEBODY tries it because it's a very good idea. I wonder if there's a source for the rear tires.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

if you could knock down the power enough, couldn't you use the motor that's already there? 

I've coverted and XV racer... they're set up is just like a slot cars, all you do is unscrew the body, swap out their can motor with an HP-7 motor .. add pick ups and off you go! For picks up, I just screwed in some brushes and ran the wires back to the motor... unless you looked underneath, you'd have no idea it was a slot car. 

One of you guys out there is smart enough to figure out how to knock down slot power to Sizzlers voltage... I wish I could figure it out, but I'm not educated in that area... I work in TV... what the hell do I know about this stuff?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I'm doing what I can to figure this out..*

From what I've found, the battery for a sizzler is 600 MAH (mili amp hours) but I'm not sure what it would take to convert any track voltage to something usable. Pity too, because the motor looks like something you can use VJ. My first sizzler search led me to a resto site who sells the motors for 13.50 with no core charge. Double shafted like you like them.. But the voltage is all wrong.. So I guess the question is, what is the difference between a 600 mAH motor and an 18 volt motor?? Magnets? winding?? What else is there?? I have my doubts that a simple in line resistor will cut it..

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

a voltage regulator would work


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heck..even better, target has exclusive rights to them now..$8.29 each new... Now to find out the voltage of the motor...hmmmm... Back to the books..


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought the repop Fat track and few cars. I was always a Sizzlers fan when I was a kid, but I was never able to keep myself from overcharging the batteries and ruining the cars.

I even tracked a few original bodies in near mint shape... threw on a new chassis and bam! a new old school Sizzler. I have one of the Chopcycles as well, fun Sizzler to run. 

I like the bumping, drifting and the other surprises that uncontrolled racing Sizzlers give you... not as much a slot cars, but still fun nonetheless.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I did a few conversions myself with these.They now run on TOMY G+. THe truck is actually a resincast that was prototyped of an original HW Sizzler truck.


Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet looking truck, Neal. I like the stake sides fyou made for the bed. That's a neat little detail that set's your pickup apart from others. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Sweet looking truck, Neal. I like the stake sides fyou made for the bed. That's a neat little detail that set's your pickup apart from others. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Thanx Resin' , The stakes are from my old MARX '60 Ford stake truck molds.
If any body knows the wherabouts of the old MARX Truck Dump & Tanker Truck pieces for reasonable coin LMK !

Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Neal, i jsut scored one of those chevy sizzlers on the bay myself. And I got the mad scatter pack for $7.99 with free shipping. So Ill have fodder to go about exploring this a bit. I dont intend to use the original motor as-is on these and fool around with a voltage reducer. Ive taken several Matchbox Speedtrack cars which are designed for 6V power and simply swapped on an endbell with brushes to the stock arm and magnets. Works great, and Ive never burned one up. 

Pretty much, I plan to try to swap one of thse bodies onto a regular slot chassis, as well as try to do a motor upgrade and keep the direct drive and stock chassis, just convert it for slot running. When I get something that sort of works, Ill be posting pics of course.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> if you could knock down the power enough, couldn't you use the motor that's already there?
> 
> I've coverted and XV racer... they're set up is just like a slot cars, all you do is unscrew the body, swap out their can motor with an HP-7 motor .. add pick ups and off you go! For picks up, I just screwed in some brushes and ran the wires back to the motor... unless you looked underneath, you'd have no idea it was a slot car.
> 
> One of you guys out there is smart enough to figure out how to knock down slot power to Sizzlers voltage... I wish I could figure it out, but I'm not educated in that area... I work in TV... what the hell do I know about this stuff?


So you converted an X-V to slotcar, huh? Can we get you to post some pics? Id like to see the inner guts of one of those, since they are on the Bay also. They have a cool 40 Ford, and some Hummer-looking rigs. Size-wise, how do they compare with tycos and AFX's?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sure, here you go.... I even tried to add some traction magnets. This was one of my first customs/conversions. It's pretty fast, but I needed stronger magnets than the HP-7 magnets I used.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, VJ! Wow, that looks too straightforward NOT to try. Im guessing the stock motor is pretty similar to the HP-7 piece then?

That gearset looks frighteningly like what is in the slotted Ideal cars. Those were pretty hit and miss in terms of mesh. How is it on this one?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the top plate that covers the rear gears seems to keep things nice and tight

I made this car about 7 yrs ago, I think the motor slips right in, you may have to do some slight trimming though


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My own 2 XV Racer conversions*

I did These 2 cars about 10 years ago. The Mustang was actually cut in half & re-sectioned to fit the TYCO 440 X2 wide chassis.The Mercedes was not sectioned but was given an extended wheelbase so it could fit the TYCO 440 chassis.I made mounting tabs from plastruct to give it a factory click on & off fit.


Neal:dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Heres an update on this thread:

I havent gotten around to trying to convert one of these chassis to direct drive. But these bodies are a REAL close match wheelbase-wise to Tomy chassis on the LWB setting. I scored 2 funky looking ones from the 70s that have semi-open front fenders and those can be fudged onto a tyco LWB. Havent done any converting just yet though, just havent had time. When I do, Ill have to plug and smooth the holes for the charging cord and work in some body mounts. If you find a sizzler you like enough to put in a little time with it and you get it for a reasonable price, they ARE worth pursuing.


----------

